# Made in Taiwan Bottles



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

So i have these three bottles, all different, with interesting embossing and all say made in taiwan on the bottom. This made me think repro, all i want is confirmation, and maybe some info about the repros if you have it, ill post pics of all the bottles.
 This first bottle says str....b..llers elixir tree of life since 1880 and on the other side nectar of the golden life of health and vitality.


----------



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

.


----------



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

.


----------



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

Heres the second bottle this one says Phila Berrings Apple along the top edge and has some sort of fruit pictured on the bottle


----------



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

.


----------



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

.


----------



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

Last bottle, this one says Col. Sam Johnson Proprieter Richmond VA 1852   Then,  Alancaster Indian Vegetable jaundice bitters


----------



## bend94 (May 19, 2013)

BTW first and third bottle are light purple color second bottle is a light amber.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2013)

Yes, they certainly are repros.. []


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2013)

They are actually "repros of repros" that were made in the same colors only larger..


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2013)

Yeah they weren't even trying to reproduce the originals, they were imitating the general forms and making cheap little colorful things to put on the window sill.. I guess that's easier than digging them up and tumbling them..


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2013)

You are correct. The first was STRAUB MULLER'S I believe. I'm not sure what happened with them. Maybe Wheaton outsourced to Taiwan or just sold the rights (if they had any).


----------

